# [FAQ & Review] Hard Tubing biegen und Werkzeuge, Umbau auf Hardtube!



## IICARUS (12. Januar 2020)

Hard Tubing biegen und Werkzeuge, Umbau auf Hardtube!​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das biegen und anpassen von Röhren ist etwas arbeitsaufwendiger als Schlauch.

Aber Acryl oder PETG Röhren enthalten kein Weichmacher, daher stand ich letztens nach 3 Jahren mit der Frage... Schlauch neu machen oder bei dieser Gelegenheit auf Hardtube umsteigen. Weibei mir mir nicht der Weichmacher da Problem war, sonder das die Schläuche schon nicht mehr schön und trüb waren. Aber es hat sich am ende sehr gelohnt und alleine schon Optisch ist es eine Augenweide.

Das ganze beschreibe ich hier mit meiner Methode, denn sicherlich gibt es noch andere zahlreiche Arten und Tricks. Zunächst mal musste alles aus meinem System zerlegt und gereinigt werden. Habe daher alles bis auf meine Radiatoren ausgebaut. In meinem Fall musste ich aber keine Kühler zerlegen, da ich kein Weichmacher hatte was sich abgesetzt hatte. Musste nur das gelbe DP-Ultra raus bekommen, da ich auf klare Kühlflüssigkeit (DP-Ultra) setzen wollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Monoblock ist verbaut geblieben, da er sauber war und auch LM hierzu verwendet wurde. Daher wurde er zum Umbauen nicht ausgebaut und im eingebautem Zustand ausgespült. Aber es ist nicht verkehrt das dieser zum zerlegen und reinigen ausgebaut wird.

Alles was ausgebaut war wurde mit destiliertes Wasser gut durch gespült. An meine Kühlblöcke und Radiatoren habe ich jeweils zwei kurze Schlauchstücke angeschlossen. An einem Schlauch war ein Trichter eingesteckt und der andere Schlauch endete in einem Gefäß oder leere Flasche. Dadurch konnte ich auch hier alles mit destiliertes Wasser durch spülen.

Sofern sich doch Weichermacher oder Verunreinigung sich in Radiatoren abgesetzt hat, der sollte diese Methode zum Reinigen wie aus dem Video anwenden. Musste ich letztens mit einem neuen Radiator um sicher zu gehen das keine Produktionsreste und Öle vorhanden sind auch machen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHzSwOqSqLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



An bestellte Teile ist auch einiges zusammen gekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit bestellt hatte ich auch 3 Acrylglas Platten, da mein Gehäuse damit etwas überarbeitet werden sollte. Meine Netzteilabdeckung sollte eine Glasplatte bekommen, damit die Aussparungen damit verschlossen werden. Eine Acrylglas Platte sollte dann auch als Rückwand verbaut werden damit ich mein neuen Ausgleichsbehälter besser montieren konnte. Zusätzlich sollte dann noch eine an der Seite dran um die alte Löcher wodurch zuvor meine Schottverschraubungen zum Mora hin raus gingen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöner Nebeneffekt ist noch das diese Acrylglas Platten hoch glänzend sich und sich alles schön darin wiederspiegelt. 

Zudem habe ich noch insgesamt 7 Schottverschraubungen verbaut, da mein Loop mehrfach ins Rechner und wieder raus führen sollte. Natürlich hatte das ganze nur optischer Natur. 

Hierzu habe ich mir noch eine Werkbank gekauft, denn damit konnte ich alles einspannen und besser zusägen. Denn verbaut habe ich alles aus Acrylglas und das musste ich mit einer Stichsäge zusägen. Zwar hatte ich die Acrylglas Platten bereits auf Maß bestellt, aber bestimmte Aussparungen und Löcher mussten immer noch im nachhinein bearbeitet werden. Alleine diese Aufgabe hat mich fast ein Tag gekostet da alles immer wieder genau ausgemessen, dran gehalten und dann bearbeitet werden musste. Hatte mir auch kein zusätzliches Material gekauft und so habe ich es auch direkt beim ersten mal perfekt hinbekommen.

Habe jetzt kein Bild der Werkbank, daher dieses Video mit derselben Werkbank.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOqOp1LghA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier noch ein Video, was das Verarbeiten von Hardtube gut beschreibt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=92co-TNnMCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Werkzeug*

Stichsäge mit feinem Sägeblatt oder Acrylglas Sägeblatt
Biegetools
Gummiwurst
Heißluftföhn
Schale mit Seifenwasser
Schleifpapier
Hier nochmals ein Video was das biegen sehr gut gezeigt und beschreibt. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUzPAGwsE_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zum biegen muss ein Heißluftföhn vorhanden sein und hier am besten einigemal testen. Denn schwer ist es nicht aber man muss schon ein Gefühl dazu entwickeln wann eine Röhre weich genug ist. Zu kalt wird Nasen bilden und zu heiß könnte Blasen bilden. Acryl muss auch etwas länger aufgewärmt werden als PETG. Aber es geht dennoch recht flott und ist problemlos auch mit Acryl möglich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild oben ist nur zur Veranschaulichung, aber genau so wäre es falsch. 

Denn auf dem Bild fehlt in der Röhre das Silikonschlauch, damit beim aufwärmen und biegen die Röhre nicht abnickt und in sich zusammen fällt. Zum biegen selbst muss natürlich dieser Silikonschlauch weiterhin eingesetzt sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Biegen habe ich mir mit diesen Tools ausgeholfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die drei einzelne Teile können auch auf einer Holzplatte fest geschraubt werden, was ich mir auch für mehrfach Biegungen zur nutze gemacht habe. Denn eine U-Förmige Röhre musste ich genau auf Maß zwei mal biegen und so habe ich mir einfach den Abstand am oberem Anschluss an der oberen Kannte bis zum Boden des Gehäuse ausgemessen und dann die untere Kante des unteren Anschluss ebenfalls zum Boden, Denn so konnte ich genau den Abstand zwischen der oberen Kante des oberen Anschlusses und der unteren Kante des unteren Anschluss ausmessen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Röhren müssen dann noch entgratet werden.

Mit diesem Tool geht es gut, dennoch musste ich die Außenkanten noch etwas abschleifen. Ist eine Röhre nicht ganz gerade gesägt worden konnte ich das Schleifpapier auch auf dem Tisch legen und mit kreisenden Bewegungen das ende der Röhre etwas besser grade schleifen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze ist wichtig, damit die Dichtungen der Anschlüsse nicht beschädigt werden und ggf. auch die Röhre besser eingesetzt werden kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinem Fall wurde der Loop mehrfach hinaus und wieder eingeführt und dazu mussten auch Schottverschraubungen in meine Acrylplatten und am Gehäuse gesetzt werden. Die Löcher dazu lassen sich sehr gut mit einem Stufenbohrer bohren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze muss natürlich gut durchdacht sein und ich habe ein ganzen Monat in der Zeit wo ich alles bestellte hatte Zeit dazu das ganze zig mal zu Planen und mir auch Skizzen dazu zu erstellen. Natürlich hatte ich am ende als ich alles tatsächlich umbaute noch etwas anders gemacht, da manches nicht im Voraus ersichtlich ist oder man sich ein besseres Bild machen kann wenn man am umbauen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich komplett auch Weichmacher verzichten wollte bekam mein Mora auch neue Schlauche ohne Weichmacher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein paar Bilder während des Umbaus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum befüllen und entlüften wurde ein externes Netzteil verwendet, damit das System beim Befüllen sich nicht unter Spannung befindet. Denn es kann immer sein das was passiert oder was übersehen wird und Kühlflüssigkeit aufs System läuft. Solange keine Spannung anliegt muss nur alles sorgfältig trocken gemacht werden und so wird das Risiko eines Schadens minimiert.

Bin ich fertig....?? erstmal denke ich schon, aber mit einer Wakü weiß man nie.... ! 

PS: Mit diesem Umbau hatte sich weder was am System, noch an der Kühlung selbst geändert.
Das Ganze wurde nur mit Hardtubes von Grund aus neu aufgebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jhnbrg (12. Januar 2020)

Ich werde bei mir Acryl HT verbauen. Da es bei mir das erste Mal ist, dass ich mit Acryl arbeite, bin ich gespannt wie ich mich damit anstelle.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## Grestorn (15. Januar 2020)

Ich habe nur mit PETG Erfahrungen sammeln können. Und was mich stört ist dass das Material sehr leicht verkratzt und Scharten bekommt. 

Logischer Weise waren meine ersten Versuche nicht perfekt, ich musste oft nacharbeiten, etc. Ich bin auch nicht geduldig genug, immer alles perfekt vorher exakt auszurechnen (Biegeradien und daraus folgende Längen) und gehe eher nach dem Trial-and-Error Prinzip vor. Das bedeutet aber eben auch, dass nicht alles auf Anhieb perfekt passt. Das sieht man den Röhren leider an, man kann sehen, wo ich mal mit dem Werkzeug unglücklich abgerutscht oder dagegen gekommen bin.

Andererseits ist PETG da eben auch sehr verzeihend. Mit Acryl wäre man mit meiner Arbeitsweise wohl gar nicht zum Ziel gekommen, man muss genau messen, rechnen und biegen, damit es auf Anhieb passt. Da das Material so spröde ist, kann man vermutlich nicht mal nen Millimeter abfeilen. 

Also leb ich mit den Scharten und ersetze die Rohre mal, wenn ich die Muse habe, und pass dann besser auf. Wenn die Rohre wirklich eintrüben (bei klarem Wasser?!) wird das eh fällig.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## DatPCnoob (15. Januar 2020)

Gebogen habe ich bisher ja noch nichts, aber mit den Acrylrohren rumgespielt habe ich dann doch schon ein wenig. Was ist mir dabei aufgefallen?

1. Das Entgraten ist so eine Sache. Ich habe einen billigen 5€ Entgrater, damit tu ich mich schon schwer saubere Fasen zu erzeugen. Mit 1000er Schleifpapier (ein wenig Wasser drauf) funktioniert das dagegen super einfach. Aufpassen muss man da auf der Innenseite, aber da muss man auch nicht so viel entgraten, da reicht der billige Entgrater auch. Wie von IICARUS angesprochen kann man Acryl gut kürzen indem man Schleifpapier zur Hilfe nimmt. Ich habe einfach ein paar Tropfen Wasser auf das Schleifpapier und die Röhre senkrecht zum Papier kreisförmig zurecht geschliffen. Ein wenig Zeit braucht man da schon, aber dafür könnte man wohl auch mit 500er Körnung arbeiten und den finalen Schliff mit feinerem Papier machen.

2. Die Kratzeranfälligkeit ist i.O. - wie bei allen Plastikmaterialien bekommt man natürlich durch Unachtsamkeit Kratzer rein. Ich habe weiße Baumwollhandschuhe zum Anfassen gekauft (hinterlässt auch keine fettigen Fingerabdrücke), die sollten auch ein wenig gegen die Wärme helfen. Habe aber auch noch antistatische Arbeitshandschuhe hier, falls mir die Rohren mit den anderen Handschuhen aus der Hand rutschen sollten. Kleinere Kratzer (habe auch Mal welche mit einem Fitting gezielt erzeugt) bekomme ich mit Acryl Polierpaste super wieder raus. Wie beim Auto ist allerdings Schluss, sobald der Kratzer in die Tiefe geht.

3. Die Rohre sind im fabrikneuen Zustand noch nicht so schön, wie sie sein können. Mit Reiniger und Politur werden die Rohre (mein Eindruck) nochmal sauberer. Nach dem Biegen und Entgraten muss man die Rohre sowieso Durchwaschen (Schleidruckstände), da bilden sich Wasserflecken. Deshalb muss man sie eh sauber machen und kann da auch gleich Mittel hinzuziehen.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## jhnbrg (16. Januar 2020)

In den letzten 3 Tagen habe ich meine Erfahrung mit Acryl machen dürfen. Lässt sich gut schneiden, ich verwende kleine Handsäge mit den Blättern für Metall. Lässt sich auch gut biegen, verzeit aus meiner Sicht mehr Fehler als PETG. Allerdings braucht man viel mehr Wärme um das Rohr biegsam zu bekommen. Ich benutze 250°C bei meiner Heißluftpistole. Entgraten geht bei mit dem 5€ Teil von Bykski wunderbar. Ich benutze aber auch Feile und feines Schleifpapier um die Enden zu bearbeiten, wenn was abgetragen werden soll.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2020)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## Behzad (27. Januar 2020)

nimm Kupferrohre   hab ich gemacht... ist eig richtig geil


----------



## IICARUS (27. Januar 2020)

Habe ich schon mal sogar im Badezimmer verlegt, würde wirklich gut aussehen.


----------



## Behzad (28. Januar 2020)

hab ich in diesem Gehause verbaut. Lian Li PC-O11WXC Midi-Tower - schwarz Window 
mit getoenten Scheiben siehts nice aus.


----------



## jhnbrg (3. Februar 2020)

Nachdem ich meinen Rechner auf HT umgebaut hatte und 3 Tage im Testlauf hatte, ist mir plötzlich ein Acryl-Rohr geplatzt. Gott sei Dank hat das Rohr dicht gehalten und ich dann DP Ultra rechtzeitig ablassen konnte. Da ich mit HT bisher keine Erfahrungen habe, weiß ich nicht welche Gründe dieser Schaden haben kann. Das Rohr habe ich ohne Spannung angeschlossen und auch sonst wurde nichts verzogen. Hatte jemand mit sowas Erfahrung?


----------



## Sinusspass (3. Februar 2020)

Geplatzt heißt in dem Fall ein Riss hat sich gezeigt?
Sowas kann passieren, wenn der Hersteller die Rohre nicht anständig tempert, dann entstehen Spannungsrisse.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2020)

Mir sind in der Hand schon zwei Röhren gebrochen, aber da habe ich selbst zu viel Druck auf die Biegung ausgeübt. In einem Fall wollte ich auch sehen wie flexibel das Rohr ist und viel war es nicht und es bracht sehr unerwartet und plötzlich. PETG lässt sich da sehr gut durchbiegen und lässt auch viel mehr Spannung zu.

In deinem Fall muss sich Spannung aufgebaut haben oder es gab ein Microriss was du ggf. nicht gesehen hast. Habe auch schon mal Röhren neu gemacht wenn sich eine Überwurfmutter in der Biegung verklemmt hat und eine tiefe Kerbe hinterlassen hat, denn dann wird daraus auch ein mögliche Bruchstelle.

Ansonsten ist mir keine verbaute Röhre bisher geplatzt oder gebrochen.
Aber ich habe auch noch nicht lange Erfahrungen mit diesem Material. Vielleicht kann da noch jemand anderes der länger damit zu tun hat mehr was zu sagen.


----------



## jhnbrg (3. Februar 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Geplatzt heißt in dem Fall ein Riss hat sich gezeigt?
> Sowas kann passieren, wenn der Hersteller die Rohre nicht anständig tempert, dann entstehen Spannungsrisse.



Genau, ein Riss in die Längstrichtung ausgehend  vom Fitting. An dieser Stelle habe aber ich das Rohr abgesägt und entgratet. Da es satinfarbige Rohre sind, könnte es durchaus sein, dass ich ein Microriss übersehen habe. Da kein Schaden entstanden ist und ich den Rechner sowieso nochmal zerlegen wollte (paar Nachbesserungen nötig), ist alles halb so wild.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2020)

Beim zusägen ist mir aber auch ein Riss entstanden, konnte ich fast nicht sehen und da die Röhre schon auf Länge gekürzt war konnte ich die Röhre neu machen. Beim entgraten musst auch sehr vorsichtig sein, denn wenn der Schnitt nicht sauber ist kannst mit dem Tool auch ein Riss rein bekommen wenn es dabei etwas hängt. Da bin ich dann lieber mit Schleifpapier dran gegangen, da ich dann auch unsaubere Stellen vom Schnitt besser weg bekommen habe. Habe daher von außen hauptsächlich nur Schleifpapier verwendet.


----------



## jhnbrg (3. Februar 2020)

Ich werde ab sofort die Rohre genau inspizieren vor dem Einbau und vorsichtig entgraten. Danke für die Infos.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

In meinem Thema dazu bin ich mittlerweile auf Seite 50 angelangt... 

Grund dazu ist weil ich wieder alles am umplanen und vorbereiten bin und wer dazu Tipps und Anregung sucht kann gerne in meinem Thema rein schauen. Denn dort habe ich bereits so viel geplant, bzw. wieder umgeplant dass man ggf. Tipps und gute Beispiele finden kann. Zudem sieht man auch wo ich was bezogen habe.

50 Seiten sind zwar mittlerweile viel, aber dennoch lohnt es sich dort ggf. durch zu blättern. 
[Tagebuch] IICARUS - Ultimate Water-Cooling Gaming PC | Hardtube Modding


----------



## Wowbagger (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo!

Gibt es eigentlich Langzeit Erfahrung mit diesen Materialien?

Ich wechsle alle paar Jahre die Schläuche, da sich die Weichmacher so eklig absetzen und alles trüben.
Seit ich nur noch reines Wasser (Osmose) verwende, ist es besser, aber immer noch störend.
Mit diversen Zusätzen hatte ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen, die verursachten immer massige Schleimbildung! Vermutlich weil sie die Weichmacher noch viel schneller aus den Schläuchen lösen.

Wenn Acryl oder PETG diese Probleme nicht haben, wäre es super, würde sofort wechseln! Vermutlich hat PETG das Schleimproblem aber noch eher, da es ja auch Weichmacher enthält, oder?
Allerdings bin ich bei Acryl wieder etwas skeptisch, da ich schon von diversen Brüchen gelesen habe.
Ich habe viele Meter schlauch verlegt, meine Pumpe und der Radiator stehen im Keller und der PC im 1. Stock. Da wäre brüchiges Material schlecht. Vielleicht sollte ich für die Steigleitung Kupferrohre aus dem Baumarkt verwenden.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Gibt es Erfahrungen über Ablagerungen, Verfärbungen oder sonstige Rückstände nach Jahren?


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2020)

Hatte drei Jahre Schlauch verbaut und die Schläuche hätte ich noch 2-3 Jahre bestimmt verbaut lassen können, aber nach 2-3 Jahren waren sie schon so trüb das es mir nicht mehr gefallen hat. Zudem wollte ich durchsichtige Schläuche haben und so konnte ich nie von Weichmacher weg kommen. Da ich ehe Schläuche austauschen wolle habe ich mich entschieden doch wieder etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen und doch auf Hardtube zu wechseln.

Hardtube egal ob PETG oder Acryl beinhalten keine Weichmacher.
Denn PETG ist zwar etwas flexibler, aber auch nicht schwabbelig weich wie Schlauch.

Am besten schaut dir mal dieses Video dazu an, denn dort wird es sehr gut beschrieben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKHyUk-PK_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Acryl wird nicht reißen wenn es bereits verbaut ist und mit der Verarbeitung reißt es im Grunde auch nicht, aber da es brüchiger ist könnte es halt passieren. Habe mich die letzten Monate sehr viel damit beschäftigt und das mir ein Acryl Rohr beim einbauen gebrochen ist ist mir genau nur einmal passiert. Wobei ich hier auch nicht ausschließen kann das die Biegung ggf. zu kalt gebogen wurde und so einseitig vielleicht etwas dünner war. Ansonsten ist mir noch ein Rohr nach dem biegen gebrochen als ich testen wollte wie flexibel das Rohr ist. Mir sind auch Röhren auf dem Boden gefallen die dadurch nicht gerissen sind. Ganz so empfindlich sind daher Acrylglas Röhren auch nicht.

Wenn deine Säge( z.B. Stichsäge) dazu zu stark vibriert kann es auch beim sägen passieren das Stücke ausbrechen.

Habe mit PETG keine Langzeiterfahrung, aber mir ist bekannt das PETG mit der Zeit auch trüb werden kann, daher habe ich mich auch für Acryl entschieden. Acryl muss aber mit kurzen Röhren sehr genau verarbeitet werden, da es im Vergleich zu PETG nicht ganz so flexibel ist.


----------



## Wowbagger (19. Mai 2020)

OK, vielen Dank!

Dass da keine Weichmacher drinnen sind, ist eine sehr gute Nachricht! 
Vermutlich werde ich PETG verwenden, da ich handwerklich nicht ganz so geschickt bin wie ich es gerne hätte. 
Mit einer leichten Trübung kann ich sehr gut leben.
Für die Leitung in den Keller brauche ich nichts zu biegen, da kann ich evtl. auch Acryl nehmen.
Ganz weg von den Schläuchen werde ich eh nie kommen, da ja der Radiator im Keller sitzt und der PC ja doch ein wenig beweglich sein sollte. Da muss ich dann aber nur eine kurze Distanz flexibel halten und die kann auch leicht gewechselt werden.

Jetzt ist es jedenfalls ein Graus!
Ich habe 2 Schlaucharten, links einen billigen und rechts einen teuren. (Tygon S3 3606 glaube ich)
Sind gute 4 Jahre im Einsatz, der billige hat sich schon nach einem knappen Jahr so entwickelt, der teure erst nach guten 2 Jahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im AGB ist das Wasser glasklar, es sind nur die Schläuche so grindig! 


Am Anfang, als ich Wasser Zusätze verwendet habe, war es so extrem, dass sich der Schleim sogar gelöst hat und den Filter und die Kühler verstopft hat.
Bei mir ist es vermutlich schlimmer als bei anderen, da ich ca. 20 Meter Schlauch in Verwendung habe und sich da noch mehr raus löst.


Danke jedenfalls für die Info!


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

Zum Keller hin könntest du ja Weichmacher freien Schlauch nehmen, der muss ja nicht durchsichtig sein.
Habe ich auch zwischen Rechner und meinem externen Radiator verwendet.

Vom biegen her ist Acryl nicht anders als PETG.

Der einzige Unterschied ist nur das Acryl etwas länger aufgewärmt werden muss und auf ein paar Minuten länger kommt es am ende nicht mit an. Vom biegen selbst gibt es kein Unterschied. Der Unterschied liegt eher darin das wenn du gebogen hast und dein Rohr kommt 3-5mm neben den Anschluss hin bekommst du PETG noch rein und bei Acryl nur wenn die Röhre länger ist, denn auf kurze Distanz ist Acryl nicht so flexibel und dann würdest du entweder die Röhre nicht rein bekommen oder die Röhre würde dir im Fall z.B. von einer Grafikkarte die Grafikkarte weg drücken.

Eine Biegung mit Acryl kannst aber auch wieder eher auflösen und ggf. noch nach biegen, bei PETG wird es schwieriger und kann dann mit einer Nase oder Blasen enden.


----------



## Wowbagger (22. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Zum Keller hin könntest du ja Weichmacher freien Schlauch nehmen, der muss ja nicht durchsichtig sein.



Mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass es das auch gibt. Sind das diese EPDM Schläuche, wie dieser hier? EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattschwarz, 3m 300cm | Schlaeuche | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## blautemple (22. Mai 2020)

Jo. Von Watercool gibt es auch noch EPDM Schlauch, der ist auch nicht beschriftet aber dafür nicht ganz matt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2020)

Und auch auf Caseking gibt es den EK Schlauch zu kaufen.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Mai 2020)

Der aber nicht gerade angenehm zu verschrauben ist. Intern verwende ich Tygon Norprene, weil die Verarbeitung einfach wunderbar einfach ist. Extern ist der ZMT allerdings die beste Wahl.


----------



## nekro- (5. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Der aber nicht gerade angenehm zu verschrauben ist. Intern verwende ich Tygon Norprene, weil die Verarbeitung einfach wunderbar einfach ist. Extern ist der ZMT allerdings die beste Wahl.



Warum ? Mit den EK Fittings und etwas warmes Wasser ist das gar kein Problem


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2020)

Der ZMT Schlauch war mit meinen Anschlusstüllen sehr schwer zu verschrauben, mir taten nach ein paar Anschlüsse meine Finger schon weh. 
Aber mit den EK Anschlüsse ging es erstaunlicherweise sehr gut und viel leichter. Von den EK Anschraubtüllen hatte ich zufällig zwei Stück da. Der ZMT Schlauch ist aber sehr stoisch, der Mayhems Ultra Clear in 16/10 war da angenehmer zu legen. Extern ist der ZMT aber  kein Problem, da keine engen Radien bestehen.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Juni 2020)

Anderer Schlauch (z.B. Watercool Epdm) rutscht aus den Ek Fittingen aber zu leicht raus. Die Tülle ist eben etwas kleiner als bei der Konkurrenz. Wenn man dann keine Ek Fittinge verwendet, ist der Zmt ziemlich schwer draufzubekommen und das Gewinde der Überwurfmutter schneidet in den Schlauch ein. Entsprechend knallt man damit den Anschluss im Zweifel zu hart ins Anschlussgewinde (was bei Metallgewinden zwar kein Problem ist, bei Acetal eins werden kann und bei Acryl recht schnell eins wird). Im Gegenzug bekommt man die Überwurfmutter kaum ab und schraubt dabei gleich das Fitting raus. Und zu guter letzt, wenn man kurze Schlauchstück verwendet, kann es passieren, dass man das gegenüberliegende Fitting wieder rausdreht. So zumindest meine Erfahrungen mit Barrow und Alphacool Anschlüssen.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug bekommt man die Überwurfmutter kaum ab und schraubt dabei gleich das Fitting raus.


Das ist mir auch oft mit dem Mayhems Ultra Clear passiert und musste dann den Schlauch doch abschneiden oder mit einer Flachzange dicht am Fitting zusammen drücken bis er raus kam. Ohne den Schlauch habe ich dann den Anschluss und die Überwurfmutter irgendwie wieder getrennt bekommen.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Juni 2020)

Also raus habe ich ihn bis jetzt immer gekommen (metallische T-Stücke sind ein hervorragender Griff), aber das ging eben erst, nachdem das Fitting draußen war. Ich verwende intern zwischen zwei Fittingen nur noch Norprene, weil der einfach für mich am einfachsten zu verbauen ist (keinerlei Zicken bei Verschrauben) und zudem ideal zur Entkopplung geeignet ist. Zmt verwende ich extern und bei Schnelltrennern, weil er eben eher schwer abgeht.


----------



## nekro- (5. Juni 2020)

Interessant, da ich bisher nur EK Fittinge (EK Classic, neuen EK Turqios) genutzt hatte, war mir die Problematik von denen ihr beide schildert gar nicht bewusst aber ich behalte mal die Info im Hinterkopf.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch oft mit dem Mayhems Ultra Clear passiert und musste dann den Schlauch doch abschneiden oder mit einer Flachzange dicht am Fitting zusammen drücken bis er raus kam. Ohne den Schlauch habe ich dann den Anschluss und die Überwurfmutter irgendwie wieder getrennt bekommen.



Wenn der Schlauch das primäre Problem ist, reicht es meist, diesen beim Abschrauen der Überwurfmutter festzuhalten. Schließlich ist deren Kontaktfläche zur Tülle oft kleiner als die der Tülle zum Schlauch. Allgemein ist die populäre Mischung aus großen Schlauchdurchmessern, kurzen Anschlussgewinden und nur bei abgenommener Überwurfmutter greifbaren Tüllen nichts für regelmäßige Bastelarbeiten.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Juni 2020)

Das geht auch bei Zmt. Da man die Überwurfmutter zum Festschrauben quasi den ganzen Weg von der Nut? der Tülle bis zum Gewinde mit Kraft drehen muss (da schneidet sich die eben ein Gewinde rein), ist beim Festschrauben eine gewisse Menge Kraft erforderlich. Zum Losschrauben dann noch mehr, weil sich alles etwas festgesetzt hat. Schwierig wird es vor allem, wenn man in irgendeiner Ecke des Gehäuses was verschraubt und keine zwei Hände reinbekommt.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2020)

Bei mir hat es mit dem festhalten den Schlauches nicht immer geklappt. 

Habe jetzt aber HT verbaut und mit Schlauch im Grunde nur noch mein Mora dran. Von Pumpe zur Netzteil Abdeckung geht aber auch ein kurzer Schlauch hin. Zu meinem Mora habe ich aber 13mm Tüllen verwendet und mit einem Föhn den ZMT 16/10er Schlauch etwas erwärmt habe ich ihn gut darüber gezogen bekommen. Der hält daher ohne Kabelbinder oder Schlauchschelle sehr fest. Habe aber Sicherheitshalber dennoch Kabelbinder verwendet.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Juni 2020)

Du musst Masochist sein, Zmt auf 13er Tüllen zu quetschen. Ich beschwere mich ja schon bei normalen 16/10ern. Wobei du vielleicht Glück mit der Charge hattest, der Innendurchmesser kann auch mal nur 9mm sein, mal auch 10mm.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2020)

Nein, das habe nur gemacht damit der Schlauch wenn ich den Mora oder den Rechner bewege nicht abgehen kann. Der Schlauch sitzt so fest drauf das ich ihn nur durch runter schneiden ab bekomme. Außerdem habe ich 8 Tüllen verbauen müssen und diese waren mit ein paar Cent pro Stück günstiger als Anschraubtüllen.

Sind aber Tüllen ohne Überwurfmuttern.
Ohne warm machen würde ich auch den Schlauch nicht so ohne weiteres drauf bekommen. 
Habe ich aber auch damals mit meinem Mayhems Ultra Clear gemacht. 

Aber heute würde ich auch normale Anschraubtüllen verwenden oder Tüllen mit Schlauchschellen.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (5. Juni 2020)

Was würdet ihr sagen, sollte ich für Schleifpapier besorgen, um Acrylrohre glatt zu schleifen beim Schnitt? Oder wenn es etwas krum sein sollte?


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Juni 2020)

Wie schneidest du denn? Säge, Dremel,....?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (5. Juni 2020)

Ich denke ich werde eine Metalsäge nutzen mit feinem Blatt


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Juni 2020)

Je nach Fitting ist ein schief abgeschnittenes Rohr kein Problem. Wichtig ist aber, das übliche Entgratungstool zu haben. Bei Acryl bekommt man mit paar Drehungen die Außenkante schön abgerundet, sodass man nicht die O-Ringe im Fitting schrottet. Die Innenkante muss nur leicht entgratet werden.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2020)

Das Tool hat bei mir innen gut geklappt, aber von außen habe ich dann doch feines Schleifpapier verwendet.
Und  auf dem Tisch gelegt konnte ich auch das Rohr darüber kreisen und etwas gerade bekommen.


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hab das ganze selbst mal austesten wollen und daher zwei Rohre aus PETG verlegt. Möchte damit auch ein Langzeittest machen, wie sich das Ganze auf Zeit ändern wird.


Aus dem Langzeittest ist ja am ende nichts geworden...  
Hatte ja dann im Februar die Idee doch nochmal alles neu aufzubauen. 

Verwendet habe ich dann nur noch Röhren aus Acryl.


----------

